# Diabetes Meds



## BigElectricKat (Sep 24, 2018)

So, for the past few months I've been taking Jardiance as prescribed by my physician. It seems to be doing wonders for me (in conjunction with my other meds). As an example, the moth prior to taking it, my average fasting (morning) glucose reading was 148 for the month of May. I began taking it around the middle of June and my June average went down to 136. July was 109 and August was 101! During that time, my A1C dropped from 8.4 in May to 6.4 in August.

I'm not saying that it's a miracle pill or anything but so far, I can attest to it helping with all the other stuff I'm taking. At least it's keeping from starting insulin. Yippee for me!


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 24, 2018)

Glad it's helping you BEK. I was tested for type 2 when I was in the hospital a couple years back (family history of it) and my blood sugars were always between 5.1 and 5.5


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 24, 2018)

LizzieJones said:


> Glad it's helping you BEK. I was tested for type 2 when I was in the hospital a couple years back (family history of it) and my blood sugars were always between 5.1 and 5.5


That's really good Lizzie! Keep that up. It is no fun starting to get neuropathy pain in the lower extremities which is what it took for me to take this whole diabetes thing more seriously.


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 24, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> That's really good Lizzie! Keep that up. It is no fun starting to get neuropathy pain in the lower extremities which is what it took for me to take this whole diabetes thing more seriously.



I knew a guy in the hospital who had that. He was in a wheelchair. Could not walk any more because of the pain in his legs and feet.
Several years ago when my mom found out she had type 2 I decided to remove all forms of sugar and junk from my diet. 
I'll have a small treat every few weeks if I am craving it but my eating is nothing like it used to be. Just wish I did it in my teens. Anyway it's made a huge difference in my life.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 24, 2018)

LizzieJones said:


> I knew a guy in the hospital who had that. He was in a wheelchair. Could not walk any more because of the pain in his legs and feet.
> Several years ago when my mom found out she had type 2 I decided to remove all forms of sugar and junk from my diet.
> I'll have a small treat every few weeks if I am craving it but my eating is nothing like it used to be. Just wish I did it in my teens. Anyway it's made a huge difference in my life.


No doubt! That is awesome that you recognized that you needed to make a change and you've stuck to it. I wish I had your will power when it comes to that. Luckily, I have cut down considerably and have become more disciplined about food in general.


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 24, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> No doubt! That is awesome that you recognized that you needed to make a change and you've stuck to it. I wish I had your will power when it comes to that. Luckily, I have cut down considerably and have become more disciplined about food in general.



You find after a while the cravings for that crap goes away. I haven't been in a McYukkies in over a decade. I used to be a huge diet pepsi drinker. Now strictly water, tea and an occasional orange or cranberry juice.

Living 6 months in the hospital changes you.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 24, 2018)

LizzieJones said:


> You find after a while the cravings for that crap goes away. I haven't been in a McYukkies in over a decade. I used to be a huge diet pepsi drinker. Now strictly water, tea and an occasional orange or cranberry juice.
> 
> Living 6 months in the hospital changes you.


I bet it does. You are one Superbad Lady!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2018)

Are you Type I or Type II, BEK?


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 25, 2018)

Jardiance works well, lowering glucose and lowering weight or at least keeping it level.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 26, 2018)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you Type I or Type II, BEK?


I'm Type II. Since mid-June I've been doing much better.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm a metformin girl. My doctor claims it's the best of them all and I trust her


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 1, 2018)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a metformin girl. My doctor claims it's the best of them all and I trust her


I was on Metformin for a couple years but there are side effects to prolonged usage at high doses. My main meds these are Janumet, which is Januvia and metformin combined. It works much better than metformin alone. And then I started the Jardiance this June and it's working wonders. In conjunction with with my other stuff. Jardiance is good because it also promotes cardiovascular health as well.


----------



## ohiofa (Nov 13, 2018)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a metformin girl. My doctor claims it's the best of them all and I trust her


I Take metformin too.


----------



## JDavis (Nov 14, 2018)

I do fasting in the morning and metformin and low carb. I might look into Jardiance, thanks. 

I feel like now that I am older my body wants to lose weight and is just not taking up the food anymore and leaving the sugar in my blood. If you look at the chart for weight for men and women by age you will see that we gain through about age 50 and then start losing back to our weight at 20 by age 70. 




I try and listen to my lesser hunger and eat less now.


----------



## ChocolateBear (Nov 22, 2018)

I've been diabetic for 4 years now. Was at 342 pounds then after Metformin and such I dropped down to 285. Weight started to tick back up to around 310. Then life happened last year, blood sugar and A1C shot up and I dropped down to 245. But after getting back on Metformin (and Trulicity) my weight has gone *BACK* up a 2nd time

As of today - Thanksgiving - 275 pounds. Nice and steady, which is fine by me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 26, 2020)

*Morning Meds:*
Metformin 1000mg
Jardiance, 25mg
Levothyroxine, .025mg
Lovaza, 2000mg
Lisinopril-HCTZ, 10/12.5mg
Vitamin D3 - 2000IU
Vitamin B12, 2500mcg
Vitamin C, 1000mg
Multivitamin, 1000mg

*Evening Meds:*
Metformin, 1000mg
Fenofibrate, 160mg
Rosuvastatin, 5mg
Lovaza, 2000mg
Gabapentin, 600mg
Aspirin, 325mg
Niacin, 500mg
Tresiba, 50 units

*Once a week:*
Ozempic, 1mg


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 30, 2020)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a metformin girl. My doctor claims it's the best of them all and I trust her


I'm a metformin guy!


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 31, 2020)

I take Metaformin,Glipizide and Gabapentin


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm on Glipized XL twice daily.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 31, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm on Glipized XL twice daily.


Me too.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 31, 2020)

I am hoping to get off one or two HBP meds and maybe one of the diabetes meds soon. Bought a treadmill (used) for Christmas.


----------



## tonecapone (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello everyone. I was just diagnosed with metabolic syndrome. My A1c was 12!!! When my blood work came back from lab, and my blood pressure was elevated. I am now taking metformin rysvelsis, lisinoprin, jardiance and atrovastatin. I have an appt with an endocrinologist and ophthalmologist end of January.
This is all foreign to me as I have always been healthy and have never even taken aspirin for a headache. I'm very worried even scared of what's going on with my body.
Any words of encouragement will help me
Thanks


----------



## Lear (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not familiar with rysvelsis. 
However most Americans will find themselves on lisinopril and atorvastatin. They're among the most common meds I saw working for a Medicare call center. I'm on both. 
Metformin is tried and tested diabetes medication. It's the most common diabetes pill. The only thing more common is lantus solostar insulin pens.
I've heard nothing but praise for jardiance, and believe me if there were any complaints the callers would have made them. I'm not on that one personally, I've got the metformin and januvia combo.

Looks like most are the tried and tested choices for keeping A1C, blood pressure, and cholesterol in check.


----------



## Lear (Jan 8, 2021)

Oh, also heads up, some of the diabetic meds are stupidly expensive. I strongly recommend looking into the patient assistance programs their parent companies offer. As long as you're not on government insurance they're generally willing to work with you.


----------



## James1662 (Jan 11, 2021)

I am on Metformin. But I find the thing that affects my blood sugars and A1C the most is simple diet and exercise. I eat crap, they skyrocket. I don't, they go down a lot. Strange, isn't eat. I hate eating healthy and/or low carbs, but tolerate it because of diabetes.


----------



## da3ley (Jan 30, 2021)

I was on Metformin in 2019, but don’t need it anymore. My biggest problem is Steroids even if they are intermittently.
I also take Losartan, Gabapentin, Vitamin D, and Otezla for Autoimmune problems since 2004. Soon to hopefully get off Losartan soon, but we’ll see.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 25, 2022)

By golly some of you actually believe the lies of Big Pharmaceutical.

The starving of the Grandmother during pregnancy caused type-1 diabetes. This is well supported in many studies including my own family line. I come from a tribe when a power metaphysical healer was set up as a head of a cult.
As with cults the leader gets away with beastly behaviour and in my tribe he basically had his sexual way with woman and the husband was meant to feel privileged that it was the leader doing it.
As one would expect distain for the pregnancy occurred and the off spring of the child (my mother) had diabetes.
Type 2 diabetes is a combination of things. Some or even all of the following cause the problem. liver failure (often is a fatty liver condition) or parasitic fungus infection or lack of fat in diet or vitamin or enzyme deficiency.
Insulin Resistance is the name given by doctors and in some cases they treat it with Insulin. Nuts aye.
Before 1980 the truth was worked with. Gut health is important for good body functions.
The body is built from cells. The cells have many components. The component are going to talk about is the mitochondria. The mitochondria are the power source/energy provider of the cell.
Every cell has mitochondria. The mitochondria can be damaged (inflammation is a killer). It can be replaced. The number of mitochondria in each cell varies to the type of cell. Muscles have a minimum of 30 in each cell. The more active the person the more mitochondria the muscle cell has.
The heart has 500 mitochondria in each cell. If some become missing due to heart muscle damage they can be replaced. The herbal mix I will not go into during this document.
The mitochondrion burns Saturated Fat (Saturated in Hydrogen) only. The following link is a periodic table to help follow what I am saying.
Periodic Table - next box
Many terms are thrown around about the body. One is that it mostly water and another is that it is organic. What that means it is made from the Element Carbon.

Continued next post


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 25, 2022)

Continued thread 31


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 25, 2022)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> By golly some of you actually believe the lies of Big Pharmaceutical.
> 
> The starving of the Grandmother during pregnancy caused type-1 diabetes. This is well supported in many studies including my own family line. I come from a tribe when a power metaphysical healer was set up as a head of a cult.
> As with cults the leader gets away with beastly behaviour and in my tribe he basically had his sexual way with woman and the husband was meant to feel privileged that it was the leader doing it.
> ...



So, you're saying that the cause of my Type II was due to me not taking vitamins and eating the wrong foods, and NOT the pancreatitis caused by the steroid Prednisone, which helped me NOT going under the knife when a disc herniated? So, you're saying three doctors are wrong?


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 26, 2022)

Rojodi said:


> So, you're saying that the cause of my Type II was due to me not taking vitamins and eating the wrong foods, and NOT the pancreatitis caused by the steroid Prednisone, which helped me NOT going under the knife when a disc herniated? So, you're saying three doctors are wrong?


I will continue my Story I have been working on something else.
No I am saying there are hundreds of reasons for Type II diabetes. Your cause is not common. Steroid can cause Liver problems, which is where a lot of Diabetes problems come from. The steroid in your case has damaged other organs in your case.
First I like to say sorry for the back injury. I am glad you did not take the surgery as that can stop healing but alternative medicines (chiropractor) can usual fix disc without steroids. Doctors hate chiropractors.
A series of misadventures can result in Catastrophic organ failure. There are countries where one could be stabbed or shot in one of these organs with the same result.
I am dealing with the majority of suffers.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 26, 2022)

Now Water molecules are made from Hydrogen and Oxygen Atoms.
Atoms:
Each element on the periodic chart are atoms. Atoms are made from three main components. In the middle of the atom is the nucleus that contains Protons and Neutrons. Circling the centre/core of the atom is the electrons. These atoms are numbered because of the sub atomic partials counts. The counts are of the Electrons or protons. The neutron count can be different. A Hydrogen atoms the neutron count can be zero or one.
The electrons go around in shells and the shells hold different maximum amounts. The first shell holds 2 electrons. The next shell holds 8 electrons, and the third also holds 8.
The forth shell holds 18 electrons.
Look at the table and the first line has two elements and the next two lines have 8 elements. Each line is the shell count of maximum electrons.
Hydrogen and Carbon have special bonding properties. First how do you atoms bond and make Molecules?
Columns indicate the number of electrons in the shell.
Hydrogen, Lithium, Potassium, and the rest of the elements in this column only have one electron in their outer shell.
Fluorine, Chlorine, Bromine, and the rest of the elements in this column are one electron short of the maximum in their outer shell.
Helium, Neon, Argon, and the rest of the elements in this column hold the maximum in their outer shell. This makes these elements inert and not able to join with other atoms. These atoms do not form molecules. For atoms to form molecules the outer electrons shells share electrons to full the outer shell. This is done by mixing elements on the left side with the right side of the table but not necessarily the same line.
Any element from column 1 and column 17 can mix and form molecules. These molecules are called salts and a common one is NaCl (Sodium Chloride).
The element Silicon has special properties where it can gain or lose 4 electrons but this element is not dietary element. Compounds made from Silicon should not be consumed but it has ability to generated electricity in solar cells.
Carbon above Silicon also can form molecules by giving or gaining 4 electrons. This means it can be joined to atoms on left and right side of the table to form molecules. Some molecules it makes are damaging to the body and a lot build the body.
Hydrogen can gain or loose an electron to make molecules. This too can join to anything on the periodic tables and shares the same rules about the molecules it makes, which is some are either harmful or good.
The reason I went through this is to explain molecules because Digestions and Glands are about creating or breaking down molecules.
Hydrogen and Carbon are biggest molecule makers.
Methane is the purest hydrocarbon CH4
Glucose 6C12H6O is simple sugar. It is 6 parts Soot (Carbon) and 6 parts water. Glucose is a fine powder.
Sucrose is two Glucose molecules joined together. 12C24H12O. This is the crystal sugar that comes from sugar cane. It is the common table sugar.
Maltose is three glucose molecules joined together. 18(CH2O).
Mixing 200 glucose molecules into the molecule is a carbohydrate.
Fruit has a sugar called Fructose. Milk has a sugar called Lactose.
Amino Acids are carbohydrates mixed with a mineral. Minerals are dietary elements from the periodic table. This is glossing over complexity of Protein.
Dietary Minerals include Element 3 to 20 excluding 5 Boron and inert compounds.
Minerals can be taken on their own but usually require another chemical call vitamins. Some require enzymes. Some enzymes can come from diet but are usually created in glands. Some of the enzymes can be absorbed from diet but Coenzyme Q10 that makes it possible for the mitochondria to convert Saturated Fat into energy is made in a giant gland called the liver. The liver requires Vitamin B1 to make the enzyme. There are Dietary supplement that is called CoEnzyme Q10 but whether you are buying Bio Active product is not guaranteed.
The supplement might get destroyed in the stomach or not get absorbed. So it is best to rely on the liver to supply it. If the liver does not create enough CoEnzyme Q10 then the Saturated Fat will not convert to energy properly and the body can try and to burn sugar instead. This leads to endless health problems, which can include cancer. This is important later on when I talk about Metformin and other medications.
Digestion turns nearly everything to glucose. This is not for our energy but for the basic elements carbon and water. These get used in glands mixed with minerals and enzymes and with the help of vitamin turned into compounds required by the body.
So the stomach have compounds and bacterium called Sucrase and Maltase and Protase Lactase and Fracase to break the compounds into sugar but the body does not burn the sugar. Why does some of sugar get put into the blood?
There is a enzyme called glucase that breaks the soot and water molecule into basic elements. But there are some single cell organisms that want sugar to live and replicate. Bacteria and mould (single cell organisms) both reproduce every 20 minutes and require the glucose. Bacteria and mould help the process of converting molecules.
The body puts the sugar into the blood to go where it is needed by the single cell organisms but sugar is a gooey sticky compound and clog the ends of fine blood vessels. Fine blood vessel are found in the end of limbs and in the ears and eyes. This means bad things can happen to eyes, hands, and feet from poor circulation. The sugar only becomes available when the person eats and because that it is not continuously or every 20 minutes when the bacterium reproduces storage of glucose is required. Storage is a problem so three hormones are used. One is Insulin. The job of insulin is to measure the blood sugar level and when it exceeds a measurement it pushes the excess into cells using another hormone. The cells are only temporary storage but cells have a limit before they are suffering from the gooey sticky compound.
When insulin measure the blood sugar dropping because it is consumed by the single cell organisms it uses the third hormone to release the glucose from the cell back into the blood.
When the system plays up (many reasons why and all curable) it puts to much sugar into the blood and the insulin tries putting excess into the cells, and the cells reaches it limit the doctor puts Metformin and Statin of some brand to force the glucose into the cell. These medications destroy bodily functions by effecting Vitamin B1 and Vitamin B12. Other vitamins are also destroyed by these medications.
The mitochondria not running properly as it is forced to burn sugar. This causes people to gain weight.
There are many curable reasons of why excessive sugar is not being broken down by Glucase and ending up in the blood. A common one is the liver has struck problems and another is the stomach PH level is to high instead of being very Acidic.
The liver can develop a condition of where 2 grams of fat knocks the gland out of order. For non-metric countries 2 grams is 1 fourteenth of an ounce. Anyone who says cut back on sugar and carbohydrates and try and live with the disorder should be ignored.
Will be continued.Thread 35


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 26, 2022)

To fix the condition the first step is to identify the cause.
In the case like Rojidi he has had organ damage that came from treatment to another part of his body.
I cannot breath properly because of a fall. I fall in a series of bounces and bangs 60 metres down the side of the Ruahine Ranges. I had a dislocated hip, torn muscles, torn ligaments torn meniscus, and broken toe. I had to walk 500 metres to a vehicles and drive to the city. When I got to the city a very large number of blood clots had travelled through the heart to both lungs. The swollen lungs compressed the heart and stalled it. I being of good health my heart started beating again on it's own despite the massive damage caused by the stall when I breathed all the air out of my lungs.
After the anggram it was establish by the enzymes my heart was making I had a massive heart attack. This refers to the amount of heart damage. I was put in the Heart Ward to die that night. My doctor always told me that my Low Density Lipoids (what doctors call the bad cholestrial) were too high and wanted to put me on Avorstatin. The CT scan showed that my arteries were clear. I will talk more about this when I talk about cholesteryl.
I was given Claxine Therapy for the clots. This basically turns the clots into a tar substance to stop them breaking up travelling further. The clots are permanently clogging the tissues in my lungs. In the middle ages and in the jungles of Latin America I would have been given a tree bark compound that would have dissolved my clots and allowed them to flush out of my body.
Like Rojidi I had to take the treatment availble.
I will carry on my writing of diabetes cures tomorrow. It is not simple as a cause has to be identified.
Again Rojidi so you got injured and then complicated.
With Covid Omicron around I am gravely endangered. It kills weak hearts and lungs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2022)

I take Trulicity now. It has actually helped me drop some weight. I like it better than Metformin even though I am still taking it along with the Trulicity.


----------



## curvluver (Feb 28, 2022)

I've also been put on Trulicity a few months ago... I am tolerating it very poorly though... It took me 3 weeks before the side effects during the initial half dose, and I suffered through side effects dramatically when going on the full dose. Finally after 7 weeks into the full dose and I haven't had nausea. Since starting Trulicity I've lost 45 pounds and my blood sugar is better, but my wife and I are trying to decide if it's because of the medication or the side effect of me having very little appetite....


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 28, 2022)

Carried on from thread 32
I have seen cases where the person has HIGH PH level in the stomach. Initially an Asian formula was used to clear any problems that may have formed in the liver (usually Fatty Liver) due to digestion fault resulting from low acidity. In most of these cases the cause of the low PH level is not identified but by raising the acidity level stabilise the blood sugar level. In the cases the reason is not identified for the high PH level the person needs to have a daily drink of diluted Apple Cider Vinegar and water.
These people change from needing medication to lower blood sugar from 10 mmo/l to 4 and having Keto Diet to eating forbidden foods and without sugar issues. The doctor put them on Metforman for life instead of looking for cause and curing them.
An American from the USA health system in 1980 came out with the statement that Saturated Fat is BAD and Kills. Bridge Paa (a village near me) farming community paid this PLONKER attention and changed their diets. In the space of 10 years this community had 95% Type_2 diabetes. A 28 year old had an heart attack, middle age people where having limb issues and one was close to the losing a leg.
These people stuck with the recommended diet to the letter and the doctor was lost for a reason why active people had one foot in the grave. Out of desperation he went to a native (Maori) Medicine man (Witch Doctor) who after a week observing said the diet was wrong. He said to go back to Broil up.
This flew in the face of modern medicine but after researching stories in America found returning to the saturated fat meals cured all of the illnesses and worked with the Witch Doctor. Everyone apart from heart attack person fully recovered. That includes the leg on the eve of being surgically removed.
Another example where the specialist looks at a blood test and reads sugar levels over 3 month period and ups the insulin dosage. This was a type 1 diabetic but I do hear of it applied to type 2 diabetics so I will deem it pertinent.
This person was suffering from very low sugar levels and used Liquid Honey as a quick method of raising the level because her liver started dumping sugar into the blood at series quantity. Now seeing this high level in the test and without seeking the reason for it the specialist up the insulin intake. The result of this action was during the times when it was at good levels the sugar level was dropped causing more lows. 
This circle went around and round. Increase the insulin, cause more lows resulting in the liver sugar dumping. Tests show the highs so insulin is increased.
Going back to the whole burning saturated fats. One of the biggest causes of burn failures is inactivity. Inactivity can cause a build up of toxins. I define as inactivity as not exercising in burn mode more than two days a week on non consecutive days. This operates the burning in the cells differently during inactive times as for the first twenty minutes the body burns off the toxins before the saturated fat gets to the muscles. If extreme glucose levels are forced into the cells by the Metformin then this fuels the mitochondria.
In an active person the muscles stores fat in the muscle cells so when the activity requires power out put it instantly running on saturated fat.
In the next case a very active bush person I know injured themselves. The sudden inactivity caused the entire gut system and mitochondria work loads to change. After 6 weeks of being in plaster cast they returned to their previous life but problems had already started. The system was all over the place and the doctor had started him on Metformin and Atvorvastatin. This messed up the systems with the damage this medication cause. 
The natural reaction was to counter the problems that these medications cause with huge doses of essential substances the medication destroy. Vitamin B range including B12, Vitamin C range. Minerals Calcium, Zinc, Magnesium and Chrome.
I am looking at the list and I think I missed some. However it got his system going again burning saturated fats. The metformin pushing glucose into the cells and the cells pushing it out again to get fat in was causing issues with blood work. Biking into the city to get tested and waiting for the test his body was pumping the cell stores of saturated fat ready for the next active period. The blood test found the high level of fat. Doctors reaction was to up the Atvorvastatin to correct what is a correct process.
Another case is a fungus infection that was treated with Topical Antifungal Medications. The fungus that makes toe nails messy are parasitic fungus. The body uses fungus to break down and create compounds. These are good fungus. The toe treatment act on all fungus in the body killing the good and the bad.
Fungus is close to our structure as multi cell with nucleus. Nucleus is the part of the cell with the DNA. There are wide range of bacteria; some are required by the body and some damage the body while others have zero effect on the body. There are some bacteria that is inert to the body but destroys parasitic fungus with out effecting the good fungus. The bacteria come under a label of Probiotics.
The stomach and liver conditions can provide conditions for growing parasitic fungus. Super complex finding issues in the system and best left to experts. Sadly main stream doctors do not use these specialist.
Cholesteryl
What a subject full of nonsense and truth hiding. There is no bad Cholesteryl. There is damaged Cholesteryl, damaged by free radicals and oxidised. The problem is lack of antioxidants not the Cholesteryl so do not blame the Cholesteryl.
Cholesteryl is made in the Liver. Cholesteryl is to the body what the milk and flour is to a baker. It is where the recipes start. 
Cholesteryl blocks the arties with plaque?
Wrong arteries are made from Cholesteryl and calcium. Damaged blood vessels are repaired by Low Density Lipoids (LDL Cholesteryl miss labelled as bad) and calcium. Calcium requires antioxidants to stop plaque forming. The best antioxidants are made in the liver and the right foods are needed to be in the diet for the creation of them.
Hormones including Insulin are made from Cholesteryl. The glands in the body use Cholesteryl to build all its necessary compounds so cutting back on Cholesteryl cutting back on repair and maintenance.
The pills also prevent the mitochondria from burning saturated fat. This results in ongoing and increasing obesity.
I will finish on a point about type 2 diabetes that the doctors do not address and in some places could be a path of cure.
The core body temperature is lower on people with Insulin resistant.
Clarifying this I am referring to the temperature of the internal organs. The body temperature is correct so a thermometer in the mouth or under the arm will read the correct temperature. I checked this statement with two people but using infrared heat sensing gear. I have a friend at a scientific research facility with finely tuned equipment saw evidence the temperature was lower in the organs


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 28, 2022)

A chiropractor would NOT have helped me. I was placed on steroids, muscle relaxers, and "vigorous physical therapy". And because of the therapy and drugs, the disk returned! I continued the exercises once the disk was no longer herniated, without the drugs, and my back's now stronger, only pain I get is when I sleep incorrectly. 

Lower body temperatures? Oh, I wish!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 28, 2022)

Rojodi said:


> A chiropractor would NOT have helped me. I was placed on steroids, muscle relaxers, and "vigorous physical therapy". And because of the therapy and drugs, the disk returned! I continued the exercises once the disk was no longer herniated, without the drugs, and my back's now stronger, only pain I get is when I sleep incorrectly.
> 
> Lower body temperatures? Oh, I wish!


Great result.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 1, 2022)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Great result.



Because of drugs and my willingness to follow directions from my doctor and therapists, not some holistic mumbo jumbo


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 2, 2022)

I said lower core body temperature. I also said one plays with illness and one healed as in make kit go away.
I also said these are observations. I have not had the condition myself.


----------



## Donna (Mar 21, 2022)

I take a combo of Metformin Extended Release and Glimepiride. Despite being fat from birth, and super sized since my twenties, I somehow managed to make it 53 years before my A1C climbed over a 6.5, and that was only after I suffered from septic shock. The short amount of time my kidneys were shut down was unfortunately long enough to trigger my system. 

I hate the side effects of Metformin, but luckily the ER version isn’t as rough on my system. In just over two years since I got out of the hospital, the med combo and careful menu changes, my A1C has gone from 8.7 to 6.9.


----------



## SSBBW2spoilnow (Mar 22, 2022)

2,o00 mg Metformin


----------



## SSBBW2spoilnow (Mar 22, 2022)

ChocolateBear said:


> I've been diabetic for 4 years now. Was at 342 pounds then after Metformin and such I dropped down to 285. Weight started to tick back up to around 310. Then life happened last year, blood sugar and A1C shot up and I dropped down to 245. But after getting back on Metformin (and Trulicity) my weight has gone *BACK* up a 2nd time
> 
> As of today - Thanksgiving - 275 pounds. Nice and steady, which is fine by me.



i<;m.


----------



## Tad (Mar 22, 2022)

I've been on a starter dose of Metformin (2 pills a day, I forget the size) since mid-August. Between that and cutting waaay back on carbs and being more diligent about daily exercise, my latest A1C was down to 6.0, from the 8.2 that it measured in July (with an interim measurement of 6.5 in November). Also lost about 35 pounds in that time, and again I'm not sure how much of that was from the Metformin and how much was the lifestyle changes.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 23, 2022)

The new Covid Omicron Ba.2 apparently leaves people with life long illnesses and one of them is type two diabetes. Better medicine might be available with the massive increases. 
The newer strains Ba.2.2 is a combination of Ba.1 + Ba.2 so the next wave will result in a lot of diabetics. Health systems will have to change to cure instead of manage.
There might be good news ahead as the other strain Deltacrom may really force for cures rather than management.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 19, 2022)

I take insulin, both long acting and fast acting. I only have marginal insulin resistance, so none of the different kinds of non-insulin medications for type 2 diabetes give me any benefits. 

I do take Metformin because I have PCOS and Metformin has benefits beyond managing insulin resistance in PCOS patients. But it doesn't do anything to treat my diabetes. 

I'm one of those weird cases where something shuts the pancreas down in adulthood (likely autoimmune related because my pancreas started shutting down around the time my autoimmune disease started to emerge). The term used sometimes is LADA diabetes (latent autoimmune diabetes in/of adulthood). But not all researchers and doctors think LADA diabetes is an actual thing. Some say it's just Type 2 diabetes, but without insulin resistance. 

Either way, the treatment is insulin injections because the pancreas doesn't make any/enough.


----------



## Donna (Jun 7, 2022)

There was an interesting article on CNN this morning about a new diabetes medication I've never heard of. If you're interested, you can check it out here. Trigger warning: there is discussion of weight loss if that topic offends you.


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 7, 2022)

Donna said:


> There was an interesting article on CNN this morning about a new diabetes medication I've never heard of. If you're interested, you can check it out here. Trigger warning: there is discussion of weight loss if that topic offends you.



It's always "If you just lost weight, your Type II would go away".


----------



## Donna (Jun 7, 2022)

Rojodi said:


> It's always "If you just lost weight, your Type II would go away".


There are studies that show while the condition is never cured, even a nominal weight loss and changes in diet can normalize blood sugar levels without medication. I found it interesting that the weight loss touted in the CNN article was significantly less for those of us who are type 2 as opposed to those who aren't diabetic. I'd love to see the actual study, too, to see the age range and starting weight range for all the participants. 

I'm normally extremely dubious about any claim that weight loss will cure XYZ disease; trust me, I've been told every iteration of that statement by every medical professional whose ever examined me. I have absolutely no desire to ever be a size 0. Hell, I wouldn't even be comfortable at a size 10. But for someone like me, who could lose a quarter of their body weight and still be considered super-sized, to normalize my glucose levels and get off the Metformin, I would be willing to give it a try.


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 7, 2022)

Donna said:


> There are studies that show while the condition is never cured, even a nominal weight loss and changes in diet can normalize blood sugar levels without medication. I found it interesting that the weight loss touted in the CNN article was significantly less for those of us who are type 2 as opposed to those who aren't diabetic. I'd love to see the actual study, too, to see the age range and starting weight range for all the participants.
> 
> I'm normally extremely dubious about any claim that weight loss will cure XYZ disease; trust me, I've been told every iteration of that statement by every medical professional whose ever examined me. I have absolutely no desire to ever be a size 0. Hell, I wouldn't even be comfortable at a size 10. But for someone like me, who could lose a quarter of their body weight and still be considered super-sized, to normalize my glucose levels and get off the Metformin, I would be willing to give it a try.



My pancreas "Sh*t the bed" after a round of Prednisone for a herniated disk. My PCP, two of the three Endocrinologists, ALL the registered dieticians, and now even my RN sister agree: I can get back to my college playing weight and I'll still be taking Basaglar shots until I die. I can only maintain good habits.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 7, 2022)

Donna said:


> There was an interesting article on CNN this morning about a new diabetes medication I've never heard of. If you're interested, you can check it out here. Trigger warning: there is discussion of weight loss if that topic offends you.



It's not a 100% new medication. Tirzepatide is just Eli Lilly's now market ready version of semaglutide (introduced by Novo Nordisk) - both drugs are so-called GIP-receptor/GLP-1 recptor antagonists.
In the US the latter is marketed as Ozempic and seems to be hideously expensive - we just recently discussed that in another thread. 
The British NHS has just started using semaglutide in weight loss programms on a large scale - and there was quite some political discussion as to the pro's and con's of doing so.

If you're interested and seriously think a new medication could be beneficial for you, there's always the option of contacting the company directly to see if you could qualify for one of their test programs.


----------

